# Apache Verzeichnis



## krazZ (26. September 2002)

Hiho, 

also ich hab mir den apache server von Apachefriends gezogen. hab alles entpackt und ihn dann gestartet. ging auch. aber wie stell ich ein das er Unterverzeichnisse auch anzeigt und wie stell ich ein das er den inhalt einer ordners anzeigt? und wenn ich einen anderen Documentroot einstell macht will er überhaupt nix mehr machen .
Die alte version vom damals noch Vogelgesang server funzte einwandfrei

achja..
der server is mein rechner zum php testen und so 

Brauch unbedingt hilfe sonst flipp ich aus 

THX im voraus

cya
krazZ


----------



## Christoph (26. September 2002)

> Unterverzeichnisse auch anzeigt


??? meinst du directory listing???



> anderen Documentroot einstell macht will er überhaupt nix mehr machen


sieh die die httpd.conf genau an. du must dein docroot 2 mal eintragen!


----------



## krazZ (26. September 2002)

Jo mein ich, und root hatte ich auch zwei mal eingeben  aber mitlerweile hab ich das prob selbst gelöst. also sry für mein beitrag  und thx hochi


----------



## Christoph (26. September 2002)

bitte, gern geholfen


----------

